# BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

*BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Moin. 

Ich hab da mal ein Anliegen an euch.
Es gibt ja einige User hier um Forum, die eine Wakü nutzen. Egal ob jetzt eine komplette Wakü oder nur eine kompakte All in One Lösung.
Die Frage ist nun, wieso es den Silent Wings 2 nicht auch mit einem anderen Rahmen gibt, der sich besonders gut für Radiatoren eignet?


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Vielleicht würd ja schon ein Adapterrahmen für die bisherigen Lüfter reichen der auf dem Lüfterrahmen halbwegs dicht anliegt und dann viereckig mit dem Radiator abschließt.
Das würd auch gleichzeitig den Effekt eines "Shrouds" haben und nochmal 1-2°C die Leistung steigern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Beispielbild)


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich habe einen Peter2 auf meine Graka geschnallt und auch da ist es nicht möglich Silent Wings 2 zu montieren. Echt schade...


----------



## Pixy (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

BeQuiet braucht die Tage scheinbar etwas länger.

Vielleicht bietet ja der kommende Silent Wings 3 eine gute Alternative, allerdings heißt es noch warten bis Herbst.
3 Jahre musste man auf die Silent Wings 3 warten, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese in den Netzteilen seit über 3 Jahre laufen, finde ich es schon ganz schön lange.

Vielleicht sollte man dort auf Noiseblocker zurückgreifen, diese sind für Wasserkühlung super geeignet und Normalerweise auch wirklich leise.
Ich habe auch 3 verbaut und kann mich nicht beklagen, die einzigen die Lärm machen sind Proli-Lüfter.

Diese sollen gegen die SW3 ausgetauscht werden, aber BeQuiet macht Frühjahrsschlaf.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Für meinen Peter2 wäre die runde Bauform des Rahmens sogar egal, viel schlimmer ist das Montage system, damit kann ich die Silent Wings 2 nicht mal anbringen...
Die einzigen BeQuiet Lüfter, die da mögliche wären, sind Pure Wings, aber Silent Wings wären mir schon ganz lieb eigentlich...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ist für mich eine eindeutige Marktlücke.
Die User würden BeQuiet die Bude einrennen, wenn die Silent Wings 2 bzw. 3 mit einem speziellen Rahmen für Radiatoren im Portfolio hätten.

Genauso die Pleite bei den Case [abgesehen von der sinnlosen Fronttür]. 
Mir persönlich unverständlich, wieso BeQuiet ein Case herausbringt, das im Heck einen 120mm Lüfter hat. 
Hinten muss ein 140er rein. Das Angebot ist vorhanden. Einfach mal mehr wagen und das Case so bauen, dass der 140er hinten passt.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Insgesamt würde BeQuiet viel mehr Abnehmer finden, wenn die Produktpalette etwas vielseitiger wäre. Mir fallen da auf Anhieb diese Punkte ein, die mir einfach bei BeQuiet fehlen. 
Für mich ist BeQuiet der erste Ansprechpartner, wenn ich Lüfter brauche, aber man ist trotzdem oft gezwungen zur Konkurrenz zu greifen, denn es fehlen:

a) Lüfter mit alternativen Rahmen
b) ein herkömmliches Montagesystem (siehe mein Problem mit dem Peter2)
c) LED Lüfter (auch wenn ich persönlich keine LED Lüfter haben will)
d) Lüfter in größeren Größen , viele Gehäuse bieten Platz für 180/200mm Lüfter oder größer

Ich fände es super, wenn sich BeQuiet diese Punkte zu Herzen nehmen würde.


----------



## Pixy (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Das mit dem Gehäuse kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, ist für mich ganz klar ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.
120mm Lüfter lassen sich schwieriger regeln als ein 140mm Lüfter.

Hinten sollte ganz klar mindestens ein 140mm Lüfter rein.
Und was edleres wäre auch nicht verkehrt, zahl auch gerne mehr.
Bin über 30, da stell ich mir keine Plastikbomber mehr ins Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Aber vorne haben die ja 2 140er. Irgendwie komisch. Mindestens ein 140er wäre besser. Schon eine Anregung für das SilentBase2.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ja. eben drum.
Einfach nicht zu Ende gedacht lautet mein Fazit beim BeQuiet Case.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich finde es auch komisch das in meinem 1/2 Jahr altem E10 ein SW 3 sein Unwesen treibt (Quatsch super Teil, unhörbar Dank HDD im PC) und es den offiziell noch nirgends gibt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Für meinen Peter2 wäre die runde Bauform des Rahmens sogar egal, viel schlimmer ist das Montage system, damit kann ich die Silent Wings 2 nicht mal anbringen...



Stell doch einfach mal die Frage, wieso es von BeQuiet keinen alternativen GPU Kühler gibt?
CPU Kühler gibt es ja schon seit ein paar Jahren. GPU Kühler bauen ist kein Hexenwerk. Da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Stimmt schon, GPU Kühler fehlen auch noch gänzlich im BeQuiet Sortiment. 
Das würde aber mein Problem nicht lösen, ich brauche Silent Wings mit stinknormalen Bohrungen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Kauf dir eine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Früher oder später sowieso, aber erstmal will ich hochwertige Lüfter auf den Peter2 schnallen


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Das ist wahr.
Richtig hochwertige Lüfter, die tatsächlich praktisch geräuschlos arbeiten sind echt selten. 
Ich bin gerne bereit auch 30€ für eine sehr guten Lüfter meiner Wahl zu bezahlen, denn schließlich kaufe ich nicht alle 6 Monate neue Lüfter.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich kenne tatsächlich keinen anderen Lüfter, der komplett geräuschlos arbeitet. Rattern, fiepen, zwitschern. Irgendwelche Lgergeräusche waren mehr oder weniger immer zu vernehmen. Meine Silent Wings2 (140mm hinten im Case und 120mm PWM am CPU Kühler) laufen absolut geräuschlos.
Sowas wäre ein Traum für meine Graka...


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Inzwischen ist das Trauma auch sehr groß. 
Bei uns im PC Landen werden reihenweise Straight Power E10 Netzteile gekauft. 
Noch im Laden werden sie auseinander gebaut, der Silent Wing 3 Lüfter herausgenommen und das Netzteil anschließend weggeworfen.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich bin ja gespannt, wann sich hier ein Mitarbeiter meldet, der uns dann die frohe Botschaft überbringt, dass es schon bald neue Lüfter geben wird


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich denke, dass der Mitarbeiter erst mal den ganzen Spamm entsorgt.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Mitarbeiter erst mal den ganzen Spamm entsorgt.



Ja sicher, Deinen aber auch.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Man kann hier aus so ziemlich jedem Beitrag einen Teil zur Verbesserung des Produkt Sortiments beziehen


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, Deinen aber auch.



Meiner ist ja kein Spamm. 

Musst du mal machen. In einen PC Laden gehen und nach zwei Lüftern für deinen Radiator fragen.
Du lässt dir dann zwei E10 geben und baust vor Ort die Lüfter aus und den Rest entsorgt du. 
Du hast zwar Scheiß viel versenkt aber der Blick des PC Typs, während du den Lüfter ausbaust, ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## Pixy (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das Trauma auch sehr groß.
> Bei uns im PC Landen werden reihenweise Straight Power E10 Netzteile gekauft.
> Noch im Laden werden sie auseinander gebaut, der Silent Wing 3 Lüfter herausgenommen und das Netzteil anschließend weggeworfen.



Also das ist doch schon krank. 
Das sind immerhin locker 60€, für einen Lüfter, die Typen müssen doch geraucht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja auch für leise Lüfter und ich wäre auch bereit 30€ für einen BeQuiet 200mm Lüfter hinzulegen, aber deswegen ein Netzteil zerlegen, ich glaube nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Dann würde ich einen anderen Lüfter einbauen und das E10 weiterverscheuern


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Wäre ich bei BeQuiet im Marketing, würde ich daraus einen Werbefilm machen. 
Der Silent Wing 3 wird so sehnsüchtig erwartet, dass die User alles in Kauf nehmen, um einen in den Händen zu halten.


----------



## Pixy (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Musst du mal machen. In einen PC Laden gehen und nach zwei Lüftern für deinen Radiator fragen.
> Du lässt dir dann zwei E10 geben und baust vor Ort die Lüfter aus und den Rest entsorgt du.
> Du hast zwar Scheiß viel versenkt aber der Blick des PC Typs, während du den Lüfter ausbaust, ist unbezahlbar.



Direkt bei Caseking, die haben ein Laden, da wo es jeder mitbekommt, was meinste wie die gaffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim rausgehen sagste ganz trocken, will wer den Rest haben?


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



> Dann würde ich einen anderen Lüfter einbauen und das E10 weiterverscheuern



Das solltest du besser nicht machen. Ein Netzteil welches in seiner Bauart verändert wurde verliert mit sofortiger Wirkung seine allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis.
Den Käufer müsstest du über die Veränderung und den Garantieverlust informieren.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Pixy schrieb:


> 3 Jahre musste man auf die Silent Wings 3 warten, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese in den Netzteilen seit über 3 Jahre laufen, finde ich es schon ganz schön lange.



In welchen genau, ausser dem E10?


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



> Ich bin ja gespannt, wann sich hier ein Mitarbeiter meldet, der uns dann  die frohe Botschaft überbringt, dass es schon bald neue Lüfter geben  wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Silent Wings 3 ist für Q3/2015 geplant.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Pixy schrieb:


> 3 Jahre musste man auf die Silent Wings 3 warten, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese in den Netzteilen seit über 3 Jahre laufen, finde ich es schon ganz schön lange.



Wie kommst du darauf? Diese Information ist leider falsch. 
Der, speziell für Netzteile entwickelte, Silent Wings 3 kam erstmals im Straight Power 10 zum Einsatz und dieses Netzteil ist erst seit Oktober 2014 auf dem Markt.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Das solltest du besser nicht machen. Ein Netzteil welches in seiner Bauart verändert wurde verliert mit sofortiger Wirkung seine allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis.
> Den Käufer müsstest du über die Veränderung und den Garantieverlust informieren.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das als Scherz gemeint ist.

Trotzdem hast du keine einzige Frage bezüglich des Themas beantwortet?
Wieso nicht?


----------



## Pixy (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Diese Information ist leider falsch.
> Der, speziell für Netzteile entwickelte, Silent Wings 3 kam erstmals im Straight Power 10 zum Einsatz und dieses Netzteil ist erst seit Oktober 2014 auf dem Markt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Oh echt?
Ich dachte der wäre bereits im P10 verbaut worden.

Wenn dem nicht so ist, nehme ich das natürlich zurück, aber ich verstand das damals so, dass der SW3 auch im Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 verbaut wurde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich glaube im DPP10 ist ein Dark Wings.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Pixy schrieb:


> Oh echt?
> Ich dachte der wäre bereits im P10 verbaut worden.
> 
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, nehme ich das natürlich zurück, aber ich verstand das damals so, dass der SW3 auch im Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 verbaut wurde.



Der Silent Wing 3 kam erst mit dem E10 auf den Markt. Davor gab es ihn nicht.
Im P10 ist ein Silent Wings drin.


----------



## claster17 (2. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass beim DarkRock (Pro) 3 ebenfalls der SilentWings3 verwendet wird, da die verwendeten Lüfter (laut Beschreibung) mit einem 6-Pol-Motor ausgestattet sind


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das als Scherz gemeint ist.
> 
> Trotzdem hast du keine einzige Frage bezüglich des Themas beantwortet?
> Wieso nicht?



Nun, in diesem Thread geht es um "BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren" speziell für Radiatoren in Bezug auf Radiatoren, haben wir derzeit leider nicht im Programm.
Nach meinen Informationen liegen hier derzeit auch noch keine Pläne vor.

Ich habe aber diesen Thread zur Info an unser Produktmanagement weitergeleitet.

Der Hinweis ist nicht als Scherz gemeint. Ein Netzteil, welches in seiner Bauart verändert wurde darf aus Gründen der Sicherheit nicht mehr am Netz betrieben werden.
Es verliert seine Betriebserlaubnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Vermutlich meinte Thres meinen Beitrag. Diesen meinte ich allerdings todernst. Jetzt sind Dreiräder aber schlauer


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Nun, in diesem Thread geht es um "BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren" speziell für Radiatoren in Bezug auf Radiatoren, haben wir derzeit leider nicht im Programm.
> Nach meinen Informationen liegen hier derzeit auch noch keine Pläne vor.



Das wollte ich wissen.

Da lasst ihr aber eine Menge User im Regen stehen, wenn ihr euer Portfolio nicht vergrößert.


----------



## Wortakrobat (19. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ein adapterrahmen den silent Wings 3 beizupacken läge sicherlich im Rahmen des möglichen und eröffnet einen neuen Absatzmarkt bei geringstmöglichen Mehrkosten... Wieso so etwas ignoriert wird wenn man einen Premiumanspruch hat ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Moin Moin Wortakrobat,

die Silent Wings Lüfter sind einfach nicht übermässig performant auf einem Radiator. Der erzeugte Luftdruck ist zu gering um einen ausreichenden Luftstrom durch die Lamellen eines Radiators zu drücken.
Aus diesem Grund statten wir die Silent Wings für einen Einsatz aus, den er hervorragend beherscht, nämlich als Gehäuselüfter.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Deeron (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr euch das alles vorstellt. Wenn eine Firma sich auf ein paar gebieten Spezialisiert, kann dort mit geringstem Aufwand das beste Ergebniss herausgeholt werden. Wenn eine spezialisierte Firma einen neuen Markt für sich erschließen möchte (siehe be quiet! und die Gehäuse) fängt auch dort wieder ein Lernprozess an. 
Be quiet! ist nunmal ein Hersteller für CPU-Kühler, Gehäuselüfter und jetzt auch für Gehäuse. Würden sie jetzt noch jedes kleine Teil an Zubehör selber anbieten, wie zum Beispiel Adapterrahmen, würde die Nachfrage nicht die entstandenen kosten decken.

Zum Silent Base: Plastikbomber... ja nee ist klar XD Plastik und "plastik" sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Nimmt man ein chinesisches Spielautomaten-Bling-Bling-Case, kann man das Plastikbomber nennen. Aber definitiv nicht das Silent Base. Schaut man sich die Konkurrenz in Form des Define R5 an... oh mein Gott, die Fronttür ist aus Plastik... Schautman sich das In-Win 703 und 707 an... Verdammt... Plastikfront... 
Zu Zeiten, wo selbst Waffengehäuse aus Kunststoff gefertigt werden, darf man doch wohl auch einen gewissen Prozentsatz von Kunststoff als Komponente für PC-Gehäuse erwarten. Mich wundert es, dass noch keiner geschrien hat, weil das Seitenfenster seines gehäuses aus Polycarbonat oder Plexiglas ist, anstatt aus richtigem Glas.... am besten noch kratz- und Bruchsicher.

Mein Senf, da ich manche Leute einfach nicht verstehe.


----------



## Wortakrobat (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich habe mich in Bezug auf einen passenden Adapterrahmen auf folgenden Artikel bezogen:

Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?

Und der besagt das zumindest gegenüber der weitläufigen Meinung die Silent Wings scheinbar sehr wohl geeignet sind wenn sie auf Radiatoren laufen, nur eben besser mit einer Abdichtung, was einen Adapterrahmen lohnenswert machen würde. Ein spezieller Druck-Lüfter wäre natürlich die Sahne schlechthin - aber ein Rahmen würde die Zeit bis dahin schlichtweg gut überbrücken.

Zum Gehäuse: Mal abgesehen von dem absolut miesen Video von PCGH (das mit Frank Stöwer) zu diesem Gehäuse - finde ich es ebenfalls nicht berauschend. Ich finde dem Gehäuse fehlt so einiges was ich mir gewünscht hätte bei einem BeQuiet! Gehäuse. Unter anderem ein 140mm Lüfter im Heck (Ja dann hätte es halt breiter werden sollen, dafür wäre es dann aber deutlich leiser), ein Scharnier an der Tür, mehr Materialstärke, eine vernünftige Kühlvariante für Grafikkarten mit Axiallüftern wie sie mittlerweile sehr oft Verwendung finden, dann die Sache das nur 3 Pin Lüfter beiligen wäre noch okay - wenn eine Lüftersteuerung an Board wäre, oder eine Möglichkeit externe Sata Geräte durch einen entsprechenden Port anzuschließen usw.... Klar sind sie neu im Gehäusebereich - aber das sind die Punkte die mich veranlassen nicht zum BeQuiet! Gehäuse zu greifen. Der Preis dürfte für einen Premiumhersteller hier nicht das ausschlaggebende Argument sein - und wenn doch dann bietet halt zwei Versionen an. Aber es hat nicht nur schlechte Seiten - gefallen tut mir der Luftkanal unten - endlich ist die Staubproblematik ansprechend gelöst. 

Nichtsdestotrotz: Für mich wäre  es das Geld aktuell nicht wert - denn bis auf den unteren Luftkanal können das andere Hersteller zu einem deutlich besseren Preis ohne Nachteil und ebenfalls mit Dämmung - und das sogar im Deckel. Selbst wenn es 100€ mehr gekostet hätte und dafür sehr gut gewesen wäre hätte ich es auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und Lüftern in Betracht gezogen. Doch so wird da nichts draus.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Moin Moin Wortakrobat,
> 
> die Silent Wings Lüfter sind einfach nicht übermässig performant auf einem Radiator. Der erzeugte Luftdruck ist zu gering um einen ausreichenden Luftstrom durch die Lamellen eines Radiators zu drücken.
> Aus diesem Grund statten wir die Silent Wings für einen Einsatz aus, den er hervorragend beherscht, nämlich als Gehäuselüfter.
> ...



Trotzdem ist es meiner Meinung nach ein eher kurzer Weg von einem sehr guten Case Lüfter zu einem sehr guten Radiatorlüfter zu kommen.
Klar kann der Lüfter dann mehr drücken und auch schneller drehen, wenns drauf ankommt, mir ist eben z.B. wichtig, dass der lüfter im Idle nicht übertrieben schnell läuft.
Ich habe schon einige Silent Wings und andere BeQuiet Lüfter auf Radiatoren geschnallt.
Die Erfahrung zeigt da, dass sie im oberen Bereich nicht mit den anderen Lüftern mithalten können. Das ist angesichts der Konstruktion auch nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen.
Aber wir reden hier von ein paar Grad Unterschied. Das ist nicht die Welt und mich stört es z.B. nicht, wenn die CPU 65 statt 60° unter Last hat.
Mir ist wichtig, dass die Lüfter im Idle unhörbar arbeiten und das haben die von mir verbauten BeQuiet Lüfter auf Radiatoren immer gemacht.
Gerade im Idle muss das leise arbeiten, wenns unter Last herauszuhören ist, dann ist das kein Beinbruch, denn dann wird in der Regel sowieso gespielt und man hat andere Geräusche -- wie die Grafikkarte -- im Fokus.

Es geht auch nur um den Denkanstoß.
Ihr wisst nun, dass die Community, bzw. die User nach solchen Produkten fragen und sich wundern, wieso ihr diesen Markt "link liegen" lässt.
Eventuell könnt ihr mal eine Umfrage in den verschiedenen Hardwareforen starten, in denen ihr aktiv seid, wie die Community über diese und jene Produkte denken und ob es ein Interesse gibt, sofern die Produkte angeboten werden.

Also im Einzelnen:
1. Lüfter für Radiatoren, z.B. auf Basis des Silent Wings 3 oder einer neuen Entwicklung.
2. LED Lüfter in unterschiedlichen Farben.
3. Größer als 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## DerFoehn (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Meine Rede


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Wenn es von BQ nur Gehäuselüfter gibt, kaufe ich eben Noctua oder eloop um sie auf den Radiator zu schnallen. Ganz einfach


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wenn es von BQ nur Gehäuselüfter gibt, kaufe ich eben Noctua oder eloop um sie auf den Radiator zu schnallen. Ganz einfach



Und ich Vollpfosten habe Noiseblocker gekauft und bin genervt, weill die 400rpm Teile im Idle bei 700rpm hängen und deswegen hörbar sind und ich sie nicht weiter herunter kriege. 
Was für eine Verarsche. Von wegen 400rpm Minimum Drehzahl.


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Verarsche. Von wegen 400rpm Minimum Drehzahl.



Bei Nanoxia das Gleiche, da wird die min. Drehzahl nur in der Regelkombination von  PWM + Spannung erreicht.
Noctua, BeQuiet und Enermax haben bei mir bisher am besten funktioniert bei der PWM-Regelung.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Hast du Erfahrung mit Noctua?
Kannst du welche empfehlen für einen 420er Radiator?


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Produktvergleich Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm, Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hatte den Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm in meinem Fractal R4 zu erst als Gehäuselüfter installiert, bin dann von anhand der leichten Vibrationen vom vorderen Lüfterhalter auf einen BQ 140er PWM gewechselt der genau die gleichen Vibrationen hatte.
Minimaldrehzahl minimal erhöht und die Vibrationsgeräusche waren weg. Das liegt aber vermutlich eher an dem Kunststoffhalter vom Gehäuse als an dem Lüfter.
Ansonsten kann ich bei gleicher Drehzahl vom Lauf- oder Luftgeräusch keinerlei Unterschied zwischen dem Noctua oder BQ feststellen.
Auf meine CPU-Kühler geb ich nur noch Noctua-Kühler, die Kühlleistung  bei gleichzeitigem leisen Betrieb hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Lüfter gefunden.
Meine schwarzen/blauen Noiseblocker waren zwar ähnlich gut, aber nur nach einer mehrtägigen Einlaufphase war das  Lager leise.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Der graue würde mir sogar reichen.
Mein Radiator ist so leistungsstark, dass die CPU bei den 700rpm Minimum der Noiseblocker unter Last nur 60° erreicht.
Im Prinzip drehen die Noiseblocker gar nicht auf, sondern verharren bei den 700rpm. Aber sie sind halt hörbar und das stört mich.
Ich bestelle mir mal drei Stück und teste sie. 
Danke dir für den Tipp.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

@Abductee: Wie lässt man Lüfter denn eigentlich am besten einlaufen? Im normalen Betrieb oder bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl?


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Vollgas bei 12V im senkrechten Betrieb und nach einem Tag um 180° drehen.
Damit hab ich bei fast jedem Lüfter das Lagergeräusch wegbekommen.
Bei den schlechteren Modellen ist das Lagergeräusch nach ein paar Wochen wiedergekommen, die Noiseblocker sind aber leise geblieben.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Heißt, ich kann die Lüfter ganz normal z.B. vorn im Case verbauen und lasse sie einfach au 100% einlaufen?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Im Deckel einbauen.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ist das dann nicht eher waagerecht?  Oder war mit senkrecht "senkrecht Blasend" gemeint?


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Senkrecht ist bei mir stehend.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Dann also doch hinten.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte nen Knick in der Optik


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ich lass nichts einlaufen.
Ich kaufen einfach neue Lüfter, wenn die alten nichts taugen.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Lüfter gefällt mir, der ist bestimmt was für meinen Peter2


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Menno. 
Jetzt kaufen alle Lüfter von anderen Herstellern.
Woran liegt das denn jetzt? 
Ach ja. Weil BeQuiet keine Lüfter für diese Einsatzgebiete anbietet.


----------



## Wortakrobat (26. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Na der Support scheint keine weiteren Auskünfte hier zu verteilen?


----------



## frozenvein (26. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Schade eigentlich, weil ich seit geraumer zeit schon nach geeigneten Lüftern für meine AiO suche und gehofft habe,  dass BeQuiet! was rausbringt

Zumindest der Support könnte sich ja mal äusern


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Selbst wenn der Support sagt, dass was in Planung ist, wirst du so schnell keine bekommen.
Du wirst also, wie andere auch, zu Lüftern der Mitbewerber greifen müssen.


----------



## frozenvein (27. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

da hast du wahrscheinlich recht ich werd mich dann mal bei der Konkurrenz umschauen


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Hier im Thread wurden ja schon welche gepostet.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Hat man echt keine Chance diese Lüfter auf Radiatoren zu bekommen? Woran scheitert es den letztendlich?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Drauf bauen kannst du sie schon.
Nur sind sie nicht so effektiv, weil sie nicht abdichten. Es geht eine Menge Luft seitlich verloren.


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2016)

*BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ok Threshold aber was ist mit diesen Gummi "Mangetten" hier:

Antivibrations-Rahmen fur 12mm Lufter - black

Hilft dir sowas weiter? Sowas würde doch ein wenig Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Schau dir mal den BeQiet Lüfter genau an. Dann wirst du sehen, dass auch so ein Gummilappen nicht viel bringt.
Du kannst die Lüfter nehmen, hast aber eben nicht die maximal mögliche Kühlleisdtung des Lüfters für den Radiator.
Ob und was das am Ende ausmacht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Hab ich noch nie so verglichen.
Das müsste PCGH mal machen.
Letztendlich ist es halt die Frage, ob du maximale Leistung haben willst oder überhaupt brauchst?
Meine Lüfter drehen maximal mit 600rpm. Das reicht um die CPU auf rund 60° unter Last zu halten. Ob ich 50, 60 oder 70° hab, ist mir sowieso Wumpe.
Mit den BeQuiet hätte ich vielleicht 5° mehr oder so, keine Ahnung, auch das wäre egal. Eventuell könnte man die BeQuiet mi 800rpm laufen lassen, und sie wären dann immer noch leiser als meine aktuellen.
Nur hast du eben Verwirbelungen und das erzeugt auch Lärm.


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Bei mir werkeln 12x Bequiet Silent Wings 2 120mm und 1x Bequiet Silent Wings 2 140mm in einem Corsair 900D. Damit ich sie überhaupt höre lasse ich sie auf 40% laufen. Aber selbst bei 100% (alle 13 Lüfter) ist das nicht mehr als ein einziges dezentes Rauschen. Da knarrt nix, da brummt nix, absolut human. Der Luftstrom ist selbst bei 40% noch gut zu fühlen, bei 100% stört er mich schon ein bisschen (ein Radiator bläst mir dann genau über die Finger).

9 der 12 120er Lüfter sind direkt auf Radiatoren geschraubt, keine besonderen Rahmen oder Halter, alles Serie (mit den L/S Halterungen und da lange Schrauben durch). Die restlichen 4 sind normalen Lüfterschrauben am Gehäuse befestigt.
Über ein anderes Modell hatte ich nie nachgedacht und halte es auch für unnötig.
Vermutlich den 3 verbauten Radiatoren geschuldet kommen die Lüfter nie aus dem Knick. Wenn die CPU spontan hochdreht gehen alle etwas mit, die GPU steigt eher träger an. Selbst bei Games wie Rise of the Tomb Raider dreht sich nichts mit mehr als 50% und das Wasser hat vielleicht 27-28°C.

Mein Fazit: sehr schöne leise Lüfter ohne Grund für die Idee etwas besonderes verbauen zu müssen .

Edit:
in einer Kiste liegen hier noch 2 SW2 140mm die "rattern", vermutlich das Tachosignal. Der jetzt verbaute hat genau das nicht. Das Geräusch stört nur wenn alles flüsterleise ist, aber für den Rechner hier kam es mir nicht in die Tüte. Somit scheint es hier Qualitätsschwankungen zu geben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Die Silent Wings müsste man wenn, dann radial abdichten. Ein einfacher Gummiaufsatz hilft da nicht weiter, da der Rahmen außern herum überhaupt nicht aufliegt.
Wenn man das Problem angehen wollte, dann müsste man sich die gesamte Radiatorfläche abdichten und lediglich in der Mitte enstprechend viele Öffnungn mit einem Kreisschneider reinsetzen. Bei meinem G-Changer habe ich die Fläche einfach mit Moosgummi abgeklebt und mittig ein Loch reingesetzt. Hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass zusätzlich noch etwas entkoppelt wird.
Für die nötige Steifigkeit könnte man auch eine Grundlage aus Metall zurechtsägen.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es derartige Konstruktionen auch nicht fertig zu kaufen.
Ist also eine Marktlücke, wenn man so will... (Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob und was das am Ende ausmacht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Hab ich noch nie so verglichen.
> Das müsste PCGH mal machen.


Die Redaktion ist dir bereits voraus 
Luftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?


----------



## TSR2000 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Mal ne blöde Frage zu den Silent Wings 2. Ich habe 9 Stck. auf einem Mo-Ra 420L. Leider ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie herum ich die Silent Wings anbringen soll. 
Wie ist da eigentlich die "Blasrichtung"? 
Ich nehme an, das wird als Push-Betrieb bezeichnet?
Ich wollte das so installieren, dass die Silent Wings die Luft in den Radiator pusten.
Danke schon Mal


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Bau die Lüfter so ein, dass du von vorne auf die Narbe schauen kannst, dann blasen sie nach hinten weg.


----------



## TSR2000 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

@Threshold: Du meinst ind em Fall das be quiet Logo?
Super, dann passt es ja.
Danke


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Ja, Narbe ist immer Logo.


----------



## be quiet! Support (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: BeQuiet Lüfter speziell für Radiatoren*

Moin Moin TSR2000,

sonst schau mal von außen auf den Rahmen des Lüfters. Da kannst Du 2 kleine Pfeile finden. Der eine Pfeil gibt die Drehrichtung des Rotors an, der andere Pfeil die Richtung des Luftstroms.

Gruß Andre


----------

